# Pictures of tail regen!!



## kymzilla (Oct 23, 2012)

There it is!

From the tip of where my fingers pointing is all regen. Still growing too.

=]


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 23, 2012)

That's great


Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kymzilla (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought he would only grow back a short nub, but hes grown back triple what he lost.


----------



## chitodadon (Oct 23, 2012)

Yea I can see which is great so far I haven't had that wit.Godzilla 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dinorawr (Oct 23, 2012)

That's neat, I didn't know they could regenerate the end of their tail! How did your tegu lose the end of its tail? My little guy has a nipped tail and I thought he'd always have it, wonder how common tail regeneration is for tegus.


----------



## Steven. (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks great. Excellent job with keeping it clean, if i didnt know it was a regen, i wouldve never guessed...


----------



## kymzilla (Oct 24, 2012)

He dropped it twice, either from stressor from strictly tail whipping constantly. I put polysporin on it once, but never did anything else to it after and it's grown so well. If you look in my other thread about xibulba you can see what it was. I never thought he would actually form scales on it again. Super neat


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a cuban knights anole who has had stubby tail since I rescued him.it has dead skin on the end which apparently never shed.not sure how i'd get his to look like that...he also has a spider bite which ate the flesh.I kept it clean and spackled with antibiotic ointment til healed and he lived through it.but now that patch is bright yellow instead of green.what a trooper and he keeps on ticking!!! Haha

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jondancer (Nov 24, 2012)

any current pictures? how did it look when he got older?


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 24, 2012)

My B&W is the same. No stub, just regrew back black as eva!


----------

